# Clam shell inside a Hutch Bottle



## captdan (Jun 14, 2011)

One of the most interesting bottles I ever found at was a late 1800â€™s vintage Hutchison with a clam inside it. The clam had thrived inside the bottle and was now much larger than the bottles opening.  Due to heavy sandblasting which obscured viewing the shell, I had this bottle professionally polished by Cindy Ray at Good Ole Bottles.







http://www.aquaexplorers.com/BottleBook.htm

 Capt. Dan


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 14, 2011)

That is a really awesome piece ya got there Capt' Dan. Can't say I've ever seen anything like it before.

 So when you found the bottle, was the clam still alive? It is hard to believe that it was able to get enough food but apparently it did quite well for itself. The 2nd "shell" provided by the bottle must have provided excellent protection from everything but a bottle collector!

 What does the embossing on the bottle say?


----------



## captdan (Jun 14, 2011)

Slug plate embossed "E. Matthews Hempstead L.I.  Registered" on thebottom "M"

 I have never land hunted for bottles. Would love to give it a try. Mostly Im diving and finding bottles as I explor shipwrecks and beach dive sites. Over 30 years of diving so just by luck I have accumulated a decent bottle collection


 Capt. Dan
www.aquaexplorers.com


----------



## epackage (Jun 14, 2011)

I posted a blob top last year with a clam in it on e-bay but I can't find the post, the only thing that sucks here is the "SEARCH" feature....Good Stuff...Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2011)

Now that is cool [8D] keep that one!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jun 14, 2011)

That is soo cool![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a local milk from West Sayville with a clam shell inside, but it is not nearly as impressive as this one, super conversation piece!


----------



## rockbot (Jun 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  captdan
> 
> One of the most interesting bottles I ever found at was a late 1800â€™s vintage Hutchison with a clam inside it. The clam had thrived inside the bottle and was now much larger than the bottles opening.Â  Due to heavy sandblasting which obscured viewing the shell, I had this bottle professionally polished by Cindy Ray at Good Ole Bottles.
> Â
> ...


 
 mother nature can really come up with some strange ones! cool find.


----------



## captdan (Jun 15, 2011)

I build ships in bottles but like this clam in a bottle just as much.

 Capt. Dan


----------



## captdan (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a replica of the pro hibition rum runner Lizzie D which I inserted into a bottle recovered from the wreck. The bottle is a three pc mold, ladies leg neck with applied top.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2011)

the bottle from the ship has the ship in the bottle?


----------



## CaseDaddyBottles (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow really cool find, awesome how it just grew inside of a hutch..Talk about Priceless!!


----------



## captdan (Jun 17, 2011)

I have actually found a few over the years. This one is the biggest clam inshide the oldest bottle. When I first found it the bottle was heavily sandblasted (from being underwater). I sent it out to Cindy @ Good Ole Bottles for polishing. She did a great job and was able to protect the clamm shell while polishing the bottles outside surface.


----------

